# Can't write to directory mounted via NFS



## samTopaz (Jun 13, 2021)

Hello,

I've just setup a NAS running NFS on NetBSD. I can automatically mount the directory over NFS with the fstab entry:

x.x.x.:/samsMegaStorage    /mnt/storage    nfs    rw    0    0
(where x.x.x.x is the Ip address of the server)

However when I mount it using sudo mount -a the owner of the mounted directory is changed from my desktop user to a UID of 1000. My user is 1001. I assume that this is the reason I can't write anytime to the directory after mounting without using sudo.

My exports file on the server contains the line:

/samsMegaStorage    -network x.x.x.x    -mask 255.255.255.0    -maproot=crayxmp:wheel

Crayxmp is my user on the server and has a UID of 1000. From what I gather (although I'm not sure this is right) the directory is being mounted with the UID of crayxmp. I thought I could just create a user on the server with a UID of 1001 and then use that with maproot. However that user is already being used by dbus .

Anyway I'm not really sure exactly what I should do to fix this issue. It's really anoying having to be root to write to my NAS so any help anyone could give me with this would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 13, 2021)

Authentication is based on UID. Change the ID with vipw so both computers have the same UID for the same users.


----------



## samTopaz (Jun 13, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Authentication is based on UID. Change the ID with vipw so both computers have the same UID for the same users.


Okay thanks . I'll probably try setting up kerberos at some point, but I think this will be good enough for now .


----------

